# 9 weeks PP, EBF and spotting - O'ing, AF or hormonal?



## JMalik (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello!

DS will be 9 weeks on 4/21 and for the last few days I have been spotting on and off with what looks like EWCM except that it was yellow. I'm new to watching for Ovulation signs so can't be sure whether I was or not (didn't chart my BBT for eg) but am a bit worried now that I may have ovulated without a period. I know it's possible but I'm pretty much ecologically bf - no pacifier, we cosleep, DS nursing every 2 hours, at most the stretch is 3 hours more often every 1.5 hours. I don't pump and he doesn't get any other supplementation, water included. Ovulation test was negative. DH and I DTD for the first time pp thinking it was safe under 3 months and since I hadn't had AF. With my first 2, my AF didn't return until 5/6 months.

Bit of background - bled 6.5 weeks due to tiny piece of sac tissue left over in cervix. As soon as my midwife removed it, I stopped and lochia turned brown and disappeared after a few days. Don't think that was AF since no usual signs and it pretty much went away as soon as she removed the tissue.

Can anyone more knowledgeable about this comment on whether it's possible I could have ovulated without a warning AF? Is it normal to have what looks like EWCM and not be ovulating and what would the spotting be then? It lasted several days if you count the fact that a day or so in between I didn't have any. Could my body be preparing for Ov/AF?

Thanks for any help, starting to stress a bit


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi JMalik! Welcome to Mothering! Congrats on your new baby! I don't have a lot of experience to share, but I do know that it is absolutely possible to have your first pp ovulation without AF. But I would be surprised if that's what it was just because you are only 9 weeks pp. I hope everything turns out just fine so you don't have to stress.


----------



## JMalik (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply and for the encouragement! I guess what I had read was that ovulating before first AF before 6 months was highly unlikely so was wondering whether anyone had any insight. Most of the stories I have read were about ovulation happening before AF after 6 months.

So hard not to stress, ugh!! Fingers crossed


----------



## Naturallysta (Sep 21, 2011)

sorry accidental post!


----------

